# Probleme mit Bounces



## hahni (19. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bei einem Server auf der Gegenseite kommt es immer zu folgender Fehlermeldung:

--
Status: 5.0.0
Remote-MTA: dns; scan4.edc2.tk.trendmicro.com
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 554 Malformed Email Rejected.
--

Woran könnte dies liegen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (19. März 2010)

Was ist denn das für eine Email, die da abgelehnt wird? Mit welchem Emailprogram wurde sie versendet?


----------



## hahni (19. März 2010)

Hallo Till,

ich habe dir das mal per PM geschickt. Der Kunde wäre wohl nicht so begeistert, wenn er hier irgendwann seinen kompletten Mail-Header finden würde 

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (19. März 2010)

Sieht soweit ganz normal aus. Ich denke da müsstest Du ggf mal dem Betreiber des Zielservers nachfragen oder by trendmicro.


----------



## hahni (19. März 2010)

Vielen Dank, Till! Ich werde es dem Kunden so sagen!


----------

